# Empfehlung für schnellen Elektro Ausenbordrt



## EccoBravo (10. September 2007)

Hallo

habe selbst einen Elektro Aussenbord "Motor Mercury Thruster T33 / 24V" für mein kleines Plasteboot 3.2mx1.2m/70kg leer. 
Nur ist mir dieser Motor zu langsam, er erreicht gerade mal Füssgängergeschwindigkeit. 
Ich suche einen 
stärkeren Elektromotor (vielleicht bis 35kp Schub), der mein Boot schneller macht. 
Als Stomversorgung habe ich 4 Gelakkus je 72 Ah. (Bisher nahm ich aber immer 2 Akkus mit)
Kann mir jemand einen besseren Elektromotor (evtl. 24V, damit nicht so viel Strom aus der Batterie...) empfehlen, mit dem mein Boot wesentlich schneller wird. 
Ich nehme diesen Motor nicht nur zum Schleppen sondern vor allem zum Fahren. 

Vielen Dank

E.B.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Empfehlung für schnellen Elektro Ausenbordrt*

Bei einer Bootslänge von 3,20m ist mit "Fußgängergeschwindigkeit" auch schon ca. die theoretische Rumpfgeschwindigkeit erreicht.

Sollte das kein Gleiter sein, kannst Du soviel Leistung anhängen wie Du willst, das Teil wird nicht schneller werden.

Sollte es ein Gleiter sein und es einen entsprechenden E - Motor und vor allem eine passende Schraube überhaupt geben, die zur Bootsgröße/Gewicht/Leistung passt (meines Wissens sind die E - Motoren ja alle eher auf Verdrängerschub ausgelegt), kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man da bei so einem kleinen Boot so viele Batterien unterbringen kann, dass damit vernünftige Fahrtzeiten erzielt werden.


----------



## EccoBravo (10. September 2007)

*AW: Empfehlung für schnellen Elektro Ausenbordrt*

Hallo und danke für die Antwort, 

mein Boot ist ein Gleiter, ein Dreikieler. 
Aber ab 3 Personen - wegen des Gewichtes nur noch ein Verdränger. 
Ich nehme immer nur 2 Akkus mit wegen des Gewichtes.
Mir ist mein Boot mit knapper Fußgängergeschwindigkeit einfach zu langsam.
Von Benzinmotoren weiß ich noch daß es dafür oftmals 2 Schrauben gibt, eine zum Schieben und eine zum Schnellfahren. 
Währe natürlich ab frohesten, wenn es füt den T33 Thruster eine "Schnellfahrschraube gäbe". 
Der Motor ist mit 16 kp Schub für Boote bis 1200 kg angegeben und ich bin mit drei Personen eher im unteren Drittel bei 400 kg Gesamtgewicht. Die 16 kp Schub benötigt er nur zum Anfahren, wenn er gleitet, kann er also seine volle Leistung nicht ans Wasser abgeben, da wäre eine andere Schraube sinnvoll. ....
Gefunden habe ich abeer keine andere Schraube für diesen Motor. 
Frage: Gibt es denn eine Schnellfahr-Schraube  für den Thruster T33 ?


Vielen Dank

E. B.


----------



## Laksos (11. September 2007)

*AW: Empfehlung für schnellen Elektro Ausenbordrt*

Meiner Auffassung nach sind die ganzen E-Motoren "von ihrer Philosophie" her bzw. bestimmungsmäßig für ihre gedachten Verwendungszwecke her normalerweise nicht als Powerantrieb gedacht, um Boote mit Gleitrumpf zum Gleiten zu bringen. Sollte dein Boot so einen Rumpf haben, kannst du es nur ganz einfach mit einem noch größeren (und schwereren, und schwereren oder mehr Batterien) versuchen. Ob das Sinn macht, bezweifel ich aber. 
Als richtiger Power- E-Motor fällt mir auf Anhieb da nur der Torqeedo Cruise 2.0 ein. Der wiegt aber schon fast 20 kg ohne Batterien und ist wohl eigentlich als Antrieb für kleine bis mittlere Jachten gedacht (und dabei nicht als "Gleitmittel"). 
Kannst dich ja mal mit googeln oder bei einer Bootsschule, Marina oder sonstwo mal schlau machen, wie man ganz exakt die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit für dein Boot errechnet (mit Wasserlinienlänge und so, nicht einfach Bootslänge!), ich hab das seit meiner FS-Ausbildung vor 100 Jahren im Moment nicht mehr ganz parat. Also schneller als Rumpfgeschwindigkeit macht nunmal einfach keinen Sinn, wenn du nicht deutlich zum Gleiten kommst. Solche E-betriebenen Gleitboote hab ich auch noch nie gesehen.
Kann mir aber vorstellen, falls diese Rumpfgeschwindigkeit noch nicht ganz ausgereizt ist (ein hand-GPS zur genauen Ermittlung wäre da evtl. sinnvoll), ist es evtl. dann doch tatsächlich noch durchaus sinnvoll, durch einen (etwas) größeren E-Motor die Obergrenze deiner eigenen Rumpfgeschwindigkeit (also die deines Bootes |supergri) zu erreichen und du damit evtl. doch noch gute Chancen hast, von "langsame Fußgänger-Geschwindigkeit" über "Walking-Geschwindigkeit" gar "flotte Jogging-Geschwindigkeit" zu erreichen.

Schrauben mit versch. Steigung, wie bei Verbrennungsmotoren, gibt's m.E. für E-Motoren nicht. Nur immer genau gleiche Ersatzschrauben, falls die Originalschraube mal geschreddert wird.


----------

